# Riverhawk Boat Small Repair



## JohnnyD (Apr 16, 2017)

On a particularly cold day on the water this past winter I was pushing off from shore and apparently leaned back a bit too hard in the seat and did some mild damage to my B-52. I'm not well versed in fiberglass repair. Any suggestions? I've included a few pictures of the cracks. They're on the front seat platform just behind the metal bases installed by the previous owner.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2017)

You can fix that yourself. Google fiberglass glass repair


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 16, 2017)

Sand it get some resin and a small section of fiberglass sheet. Cover the sheet in resin and press it down smooth it out. Sand it and paint


----------



## injun joe (Apr 16, 2017)

Boat U.S. used to carry a small repair kit that would work well for those cracks. You'll probably want a couple of pair of rubber gloves while you handle the resin. It's not hard work but a little messy.


----------



## paulito (Apr 17, 2017)

Something that small i would use the kitty hair to repair.  Its a quart like jar of fiberglass (just the strings basically) with resin mixed in. You add hardener, blend together and apply. Use a putty knife to get a smooth application to the repair site. sand when hardened. This method will be a lot easier and a LOT less messy for a novice to the fiberglass world. If you can spackle a hole in your drywall you can use this stuff. It hardens fast though so only mix small batches so you don't have to hurry to use all you mixed.


----------

